
President Obama Should Shut Down the NSA’s Mass Spying Before It’s Too Late - doener
http://time.com/4565149/obama-trump-nsa-surveillance/
======
rurban
Excuse me, but the open enemy of press freedom was Obama himself. The NY Times
and James Risen support that view, and Ed Snowden just repeated it in his live
event today.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/02/freedom-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/02/freedom-
of-the-press-obama-first-amendment-James-Risen/385699/)
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/17/james-risen-
ob...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/17/james-risen-obama-
greatest-enemy-press-freedom-generation)

To the real problem of power abuse. Yes, turn it off. It is too late already.
Way too dangerous to manipulate your enemies. But also repeal the AUMF, the
declaration of military law, and many more of Obama's and Bush'
unconstitutional executive orders. And exactly those were the first points
Trump mentioned in his 100 point program.

------
squozzer
And here we have an object lesson.

When someone proposes a program or any sort, but especially in the realm of
national security, ask yourself, "What would happen if the worst person in the
world had access to this program?"

And people have the gall to consider libertarians crazy.

Well, f*ck you Time. Your cretinous and slavish sycophantry to fascist
impulses within the two major parties has earned you the regret you deserve.

------
ahartman00
I'm not sure I get it?

"He should shut down the NSA and related mass surveillance programs"

Because Trump cant start them up?

"He should physically destroy the databases where the sensitive personal
information of hundreds of millions of people are illegally stored. He should
release Chelsea Manning and pardon Edward Snowden."

Ok. Good ideas.

"He should support efforts in Congress to curtail location-tracking and other
dangerous data collection"

The bill has been introduced, but has not passed the house or senate. Will
this get to him in time? Not sure what he can really do here.

"He should declassify and reveal to the public any programs that he does not
have the power to end"

Well the government takes the position that this helps our enemies, soooo...
This is why Snowden and Manning have not been pardoned. This is considered
serious. This might even result in Obama being labeled a traitor.

"He should drag them into the light of day so we have a fighting chance of
stopping them during Trump’s reign"

Snowden did drag a lot of programs into the light of day.

"He should bulldoze the data centers, computers and all, if he has to"

And he should videotape it, put it on youtube, and send me a link :) I would
love to see a determined Obama bulldozing entire complexes.

------
dschuetz
Well, guess what, it's too late :3

------
herbst
assuming obama has a interest doing this ...

------
saynotofeefees
yes, hide your dirty secrets msm

